# Has anyone tried Digestrin? I'm just thinking about it.



## tonykey (Jul 12, 2004)

Just wondering if anyone has tried Digestrin. The website is www.digestrin.com. It's expensive and just wanted to get some feed back before I lay down some cold hard cash. They claim to have a money back guarantee but I find that once a company has your money they don't like to give it back so easily. Thanks.


----------



## scottyswotty (Jun 29, 2000)

nothing in the listed ingredients makes it looks especially unique.it also wont provide a "cure" long term. ie the ingredients at most would remedy symptoms and not address functional disorders causing the GI symptoms.


----------



## zectasy (Jun 12, 2004)

i also would like to know more about this...i ordered a bottle of it...cost me around $70 shipped...i figure its worth to try...the worse that can happen is it doesnt work and i wasted 70 bucks...big deal...i would pay anything to get my old life back without ibs...everything they say about it seems very good...talks about anxiety and lifting your mood up along with heeling imflammed spots in the colon...and out of all of my tests they only found a small inflammed spot in my colon during my colonosocpy...and i also do think ibs is related to anxiety and the brain so i really hope this does work...the only bad thing is i have searched for info on it quite a bit and wanted to find some info on it from someone that has actually tryed it...couldnt find anything...maybe its cause it really worked and they dont have to come on ibs forums anymore? hah


----------

